# Barspins on DH bikes.



## mornish (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi everybody!

I know that there have been many threads already about barspins, but I haven't found any that really answer my questions. So, I was wondering: If I bought this would I be able to put it on my bike and then that would take care of both the front and back brake cables? Also, what would I have to do with the shifter cables? Just make them really long and unwind them after each spin?

Thanks!
Miles


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

my mind just got blown! but what about the front brake? and you do still have a rear der. cable to worry about 



DH bikes are not made to do bar spins, thoes are called DJ/Park bikes


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

That will take care of your rear brake hose and your front hose can be routed through an oversize BMX star nut. Your shift cables will still be a problem. This product seems ideal for a singlespeed FS park bike that sees enough DH use to require hydro brakes. Not a lot of those.


----------



## mornish (Oct 26, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> That will take care of your rear brake hose and your front hose can be routed through an oversize BMX star nut. Your shift cables will still be a problem. This product seems ideal for a singlespeed FS park bike that sees enough DH use to require hydro brakes. Not a lot of those.


Would long shifter cables be work-able?

I'm assuming that those couldn't also be routed through a big star nut?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Routing a shifter cable through the star nut wouldn't do anything... Do you know what a star-nut is?

If you ran long lines, you can do spins. When I ran a front brake and a rear derailleur, I didn't route the hose through the star nut. I just left my hoses and cables long enough to wrap around twice.


----------



## mornish (Oct 26, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Routing a shifter cable through the star nut wouldn't do anything... Do you know what a star-nut is?
> 
> If you ran long lines, you can do spins. When I ran a front brake and a rear derailleur, I didn't route the hose through the star nut. I just left my hoses and cables long enough to wrap around twice.


The star nuts are the ones in the headset right?

Is there much friction with the brake cables there or do they wrap around easily enough without the brakes in the way?


----------



## Adidad (Oct 8, 2008)

Check out Atomlab's Hydro Twist http://www.atomlab.com/brakehydro.html It looks like the same style product as you found but a little cleaner lookin.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Pinkbike called.... They want their thread back...


----------



## mornish (Oct 26, 2008)

Adidad said:


> Check out Atomlab's Hydro Twist http://www.atomlab.com/brakehydro.html It looks like the same style product as you found but a little cleaner lookin.


Thanks!
That ones also less expensive.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

kinda hard with the stanchions getting in the way.... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> kinda hard with the stanchions getting in the way.... hmmmmmmmm


Single crowns. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

gonna go grab some popcorn for the "real dh bikes don't have single crown forks" fight thats about to happen


----------



## psycoben (Feb 5, 2008)

run a 1x9 and rig the shifter to the top tube


----------



## nouseforaname (Jan 8, 2007)

Cam McCaul uses a hydro splitter/gyro. He mounts a shimano bar end road bike shifter to the water bottle mounts on his frame so that he has 9 gears (no front shifter). Basically, set your gear before you drop in. 
Or alt: just run a really long cable like BMXers do. Will allow you 2 bar spins if you set it up right. Learn to spin both ways and you can bar spin as much as you want.
Be aware, a DH fork and front wheel has a lot more mass to get moving intially and therefore a lot more momentum once it is moving, so this will make things harder. 
No i can't do a barspin, nor do i want to, just some info.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Real downhill bikes don't have single crown forks.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

tibug said:


> Real downhill bikes don't have single crown forks.


Real downhill bikes like Chris Kovarik and Amiel Cavalier ride? :thumbsup:


















That may have been true 5 years ago, but depending on the course and setup there are definitely a few "real" DH bikes with single crown forks. It's quite common in Australia for instance.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

There you go. With a long rear break and shifter cable. Simple.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

probly just get long cables. i dont know how good of a rider you are, so I'm not gunna judge, but are you talking about a slopestyle bike? then maybe. but a dh bike, get long cables if your set on bar twirls, a hydro gyro would be whack. Im also guessing it would hinder your braking performance as well.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

cummings said:


> probly just get long cables. i dont know how good of a rider you are, so I'm not gunna judge, but are you talking about a slopestyle bike? then maybe. but a dh bike, get long cables if your set on bar twirls, a hydro gyro would be whack. Im also guessing it would hinder your braking performance as well.


I wouldn't think that it would hinder performance. It's just a reservoir of fluid and some seals. It doesn't change the ratio or anything.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

cummings said:


> probly just get long cables. i dont know how good of a rider you are, so I'm not gunna judge, but are you talking about a slopestyle bike? then maybe. but a dh bike, get long cables if your set on bar twirls, a hydro gyro would be whack. Im also guessing it would hinder your braking performance as well.


Can't see why, i'm guessing you just need to add a bit more brake fluid, seal those banjos with sealing tape a bit and you're set.

Still finding figuring out how the mechanism works but yeah, awesome idea.


----------



## mornish (Oct 26, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Single crowns. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


Speaking of single crowns, how does the marzocchi 66 RC3 compare to the 888? The 888 can have 20 mm more travel and looks like it would be stronger, but are there any other big differences? (Any reason not to get the single crown versus the double? The single has enough travel for me.)

Also, what's a 1x6?


----------



## redmonster89 (Sep 13, 2007)

Mornish, You did read the disclamer at the top that says, their product id for dirtbikers only. Just thought I would point that out so you dont spend some dime and figure out it doesnt work for DH bikes.


----------



## mornish (Oct 26, 2008)

redmonster89 said:


> Mornish, You did read the disclamer at the top that says, their product id for dirtbikers only. Just thought I would point that out so you dont spend some dime and figure out it doesnt work for DH bikes.


I did not see that, but the atomlab one doesn't have one, I might ask them about that.

Thanks for all the help everybody, I've got what I needed to know.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

redmonster89 said:


> Mornish, You did read the disclamer at the top that says, their product id for dirtbikers only. Just thought I would point that out so you dont spend some dime and figure out it doesnt work for DH bikes.


Dirt Bike=mountain bike in Deutsch


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Pretty sure euros mean mountain bikers when they say "dirt bikers".....


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

redmonster89 said:


> Mornish, You did read the disclamer at the top that says, their product id for dirtbikers only. Just thought I would point that out so you dont spend some dime and figure out it doesnt work for DH bikes.


And you happen to ride your DH bike on water?

lame jokes aside, As long as you have a SC fork I think it's all good


----------



## mornish (Oct 26, 2008)

Luigiugueto said:


> And you happen to ride your DH bike on water?
> 
> lame jokes aside, As long as you have a SC fork I think it's all good


Okay awesome.

I'll see what happens whenever I end up getting a Blindside. Hopefully eventually


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

mornish said:


> Okay awesome.
> 
> I'll see what happens whenever I end up getting a Blindside. Hopefully eventually


You're looking to get up a Blindside with a SC, and you're looking to pop barspins?
I think that's not the frame for you dude, but that's just me.


----------



## mornish (Oct 26, 2008)

Luigiugueto said:


> You're looking to get up a Blindside with a SC, and you're looking to pop barspins?
> I think that's not the frame for you dude, but that's just me.


I might not get the blindside, maybe the bottlerocket instead. I'm still fine with my bike though so it wouldn't be for a while, my opinion of what bike I'd like might change.


----------



## redmonster89 (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh ok. Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

get a dual crown fork ...way easier to do barspins on those; the way they are designed and the way they alter your geometry makes them ideal for dirtjumping

just get a hacksaw, cut down the sanctions and springs, thread some new holes for the topcaps, get rid of the top crown and you're set 

....a fox 40 is ideal for doing this mod


----------



## mornish (Oct 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> get a dual crown fork ...way easier to do barspins on those; the way they are designed and the way they alter your geometry makes them ideal for dirtjumping
> 
> just get a hacksaw, cut down the sanctions and springs, thread some new holes for the topcaps, get rid of the top crown and you're set
> 
> ....a fox 40 is ideal for doing this mod


That's amazing.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

mornish said:


> That's amazing.


That sure is amazing.

An amazing idea! You'd be throwin bars like theres no tomorrow!


----------



## mornish (Oct 26, 2008)

pro said:


> That sure is amazing.
> 
> An amazing idea! You'd be throwin bars like theres no tomorrow!


Oh yeah, definitely.

... my fork actually has 5 crowns, it helps so much, the bars spin like cake.


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

mornish said:


> Oh yeah, definitely.
> 
> ... my fork actually has 5 crowns, it helps so much, the bars spin like cake.


I've never spun cake... Is it easier to spin than bars?


----------



## mornish (Oct 26, 2008)

dh_drew said:


> I've never spun cake... Is it easier to spin than bars?


Oh of course, it's just like pizza but with sugar.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

1st of all, I would love to see some dirt bike bar spins.

2nd of all, Tibugs's remark about DC vs SC was a joke.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

In German a "Dirt Bike" is a dirt jumping hard tail.

The hydraulic gyro is only necessary if you are into doing multiple tailwhips and barspins in the same line. Normally when on a DH bike you get the opportunity to do either not very often. Therefore; a front brake bled through the steerer tube like this








adn the rear der. cable and brake housing long enough to do one to two full rotations like this









Good luck and the BMX style star nuts kink your hydraulic housing. Make your own.


----------



## hugeben (Jan 15, 2006)

Is this guy going to be riding down rock gardens whilst doing double bar spins and tail whips?


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

hugeben said:


> Is this guy going to be riding down rock gardens whilst doing double bar spins and tail whips?


that's why i mentioned doing the fox 40 mod


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Rover Nickl said:


> 1st of all, I would love to see some dirt bike bar spins.


:thumbsup:

(first part of vid)


----------



## D-G (Nov 18, 2008)

The proper setup to do barspins and tailwhips is to sell your mountain bike and go buy a BMX. Leave the mountain bike for the mountains, and go get your gay on with a BMX.


----------

